# What do you do when your Peep rotates??



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

i ripped mine off........... ( one less thing i have to worry about)

not saying you should or anything just what i did. but then again i didn't like it anyhow..

speed


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

speedcam said:


> i ripped mine off........... ( one less thing i have to worry about)
> 
> not saying you should or anything just what i did. but then again i didn't like it anyhow..
> 
> speed


I do not have one on my bow, I use the no-peep but just wondering how this problem can be cured.:wink:


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

Alot of times you can adjust for it with the position of your string loop. Or you can put it in a press and add or subtract a partial twist in your string.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

I make a mark on the string with liquid paper at the angle I see the back of the string when I'm ready to draw. Then I press the bow, remove and reposition the peep so it is aligned properly. Only had to do this once for my Switchback and Barracuda string.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Midlife Crisis said:


> I make a mark on the string with liquid paper at the angle I see the back of the string when I'm ready to draw. Then I press the bow, remove and reposition the peep so it is aligned properly. Only had to do this once for my Switchback and Barracuda string.


Thats a great idea


----------



## t4daddy (Jul 27, 2005)

Ron Harmon said:


> I do not have one on my bow, I use the no-peep but just wondering how this problem can be cured.:wink:


 Sounds like you took my advice, even before I offered it!!!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

First thing is to buy a good string. A good string won't turn when you pull it back. Plus, it will stay in postion without having to always readjust. But with the string you have, I would put a twist in the string and shot it a few times. If it still doesn't come around, repeat. Always shoot it a few times to settle it between adjustments. It might get to the point where you have to put a half twist in it. It will usually take no more than 3 twist to get it to align. Sometimes, I cuss at it and that seems to help.


----------



## tbailey (Feb 25, 2004)

Midlife Crisis said:


> I make a mark on the string with liquid paper at the angle I see the back of the string when I'm ready to draw. Then I press the bow, remove and reposition the peep so it is aligned properly.


Nice tip midlife. Why didn't I think of that! :secret: :embara:


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

tbailey said:


> Nice tip midlife. Why didn't I think of that! :secret: :embara:


Only reason I can think of: you need to drink more/better whiskey.:wink: Try Jack Daniels and Makers Mark.


----------



## 1tiger (Jan 24, 2005)

once you get the string shot in you can glue the d-loop lightly to the serving.


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

I change the factory string and cables against some good ones :wink:


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

442fps said:


> I change the factory string and cables against some good ones :wink:


bingo. had the peep do a 180 when i brought my bow indoors after winter. hopefully crackers is takin care of that problem any day now.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

After I make a string and shoot it in and if my peep ends up rotated an eighth to a quarter turn, I will slide my peep serving out of the way and take one string from the, I guess you can say the week side, and move it to the strong side across the eye side of the peep and if that does not fix it I take another string from the "strong" side and move it to the week side, opposite from the eye side. You can figure out which side is the strong and week side by looking at it and figuring out what string needs to be moved to rotate the peep in the desired rotation.

Works for me.

Bill


----------



## jmac_or (Dec 30, 2003)

First of all, make sure you have a quality string. Next, shoot it for a bit, say 30-40 shots. This makes sure it is settled in. Next, assuming your cams are in time, tune, however you want to define it, you need to move strands of your string as mentioned earlier. This if for slight changes to the peep position. Twisting or untwisting will change the rotation of the cams, thus the tune of the bow. If your peep is WAY off, you can untwist one end and twist the other end an equal amount. This preserves the timing, but will make major moves to the peep. 

Here is a good article on the process. http://www.bowmancustomstrings.com/html/peep_rotation.htm

The easy way is to just send your bow to Crackers, then you never have to worry about the peep rotation or the tune. :wink: 

JMAC


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*String*

If the peep is less than one quarter turn out I move strands of string from both sides it pull/push the peep in line. That way it is not changing anything else.

If it's a full 1/2 turn thats. easy. Twist/untwist 1/2 turn.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

hayman said:


> After I make a string and shoot it in and if my peep ends up rotated an eighth to a quarter turn, I will slide my peep serving out of the way and take one string from the, I guess you can say the week side, and move it to the strong side across the eye side of the peep and if that does not fix it I take another string from the "strong" side and move it to the week side, opposite from the eye side. You can figure out which side is the strong and week side by looking at it and figuring out what string needs to be moved to rotate the peep in the desired rotation.
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> Bill


:thumbs_up


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

hayman said:


> After I make a string and shoot it in and if my peep ends up rotated an eighth to a quarter turn, I will slide my peep serving out of the way and take one string from the, I guess you can say the week side, and move it to the strong side across the eye side of the peep and if that does not fix it I take another string from the "strong" side and move it to the week side, opposite from the eye side. You can figure out which side is the strong and week side by looking at it and figuring out what string needs to be moved to rotate the peep in the desired rotation.
> 
> Works for me.
> 
> Bill


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up 

Good answer. I don't know why more people don't know this. Usually, I do this with no D-loop on the string and pull it back with a release rope. I don't like to rely on the D-loop to hold it in place. 

A quality string will return to the same place, but depending on where you want the sight in relation to the twisting, the peep may or may not be properly positioned.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

fletched said:


> First thing is to buy a good string. A good string won't turn when you pull it back. Plus, it will stay in postion without having to always readjust. But with the string you have, I would put a twist in the string and shot it a few times. If it still doesn't come around, repeat. Always shoot it a few times to settle it between adjustments. It might get to the point where you have to put a half twist in it. It will usually take no more than 3 twist to get it to align. Sometimes, I cuss at it and that seems to help.


careful not to take your bow out of spec. scary


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Good strings will almost always come back flat. If it doesn't, then you can fine tune by placing indivdual strands of the string on the opposite side of the peep. This way you avoid twisting the string and changing specs. I will usually get it very close, flip a few strands, then draw, flip again if necessary to fine tune and that's it. 

I really think that most people who complain about peeps have just never shot a quality string before. I haven't touched my peep on my target bow in 2 years . . . Winner's Choice strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

The main reason I am asking this is becouse of the 2 colored twisted strings, some of the guys at the range who shoot with peeps are having this little problem. See they want the colors seperated, 1 color on each side ofthe peep, me I would just split it and call it good, Thanks for the infor and if there is more please post up.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> The main reason I am asking this is becouse of the 2 colored twisted strings, some of the guys at the range who shoot with peeps are having this little problem. See they want the colors seperated, 1 color on each side ofthe peep, me I would just split it and call it good, Thanks for the infor and if there is more please post up.


If they want to keep color separate then just use half twists of the main string, on the bottom cam, to fine tune. That and a D loop will easily get things set perfectly, assuming the string is not creeping.


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

Ron Harmon said:


> The main reason I am asking this is becouse of the 2 colored twisted strings, some of the guys at the range who shoot with peeps are having this little problem. See they want the colors seperated, 1 color on each side ofthe peep, me I would just split it and call it good, Thanks for the infor and if there is more please post up.


You are right - split the string to position the peep correctly - colors be damned. Going by the colors is completely wrong for setting a peep. The distance from your nock point to the correct position could be right in the middle of a twist in the colors. So what are you going to do - position the peep high or low just to keep colors separate? Or set the peep knowing it will not be square to your draw just to keep the colors separate? That makes no sense. I suppose the guys at the range could use a peep with a tube and let the tube straighten it out every time, but that is not the best way to set a peep, either. 

Also, companies I've spoken with and other archers agree that it can take 100-400 shots to settle a string, depending on manufacturer. NOT just 30-40. I thought I had mine settled after 300 shots or so and then all of a sudden a few months later I got a 90-degree rotation. So I reset the peep. It has now been 7 months with perfect alignment since I reset it. I suppose I might have been annoyed if I did not have my own press and had to drive 30 minutes to a proshop, pay $5-10 to have them reset it, and then drive back. As it was, it was only 10 minutes of my time - and I don't mind tinkering.


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

My peep is MAYBE 1/8 of a turn off at brace, but dead on at full draw EVERY single time. I have not bothered to do anything to it. If it stops rotating properly at full draw I will, though. This ProString set already has about 3,500 or so shots on them, so I'm sure they are more than settled in.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I see a couple of comments on quality strings.

I make my own and the one thing I learned right from the beginning is that you can have a perfectly made string but if you twist it up in the wrong direction when you install it then you will have big problems with peep rotation.

If you are having major problems with a new string with peep rotation from one position un-drawn and in a completely rotated in another position at full draw then try twisting it up with the same count of twists in the opposite direction.


Bill


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thats why I got a solid colored string and flashy cables.:wink:


----------



## teknoclash (Jan 8, 2006)

*I was going to say that*



speedcam said:


> i ripped mine off........... ( one less thing i have to worry about)


& Thats what I did.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Twisting your string a few twist will not through it out of spec. It will change your draw a touch though. I have spiral cams that are 29.5 inches, I shot a 29.75 so I have to twist it any ways. If you don't want to seperate you colors, just add a twist and recheck. It always works for me. I work at a shop and if I go seperating colors, the guys fuss at me. They don't like that. So I press it, add a twist or sometimes take one out. I shoot it a couple of times then repeat if neccessary. It will work.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

hayman said:


> After I make a string and shoot it in and if my peep ends up rotated an eighth to a quarter turn, I will slide my peep serving out of the way. . . .


I'm glad you mentioned this detail as it represents the source of much confusion when this topic arises. Because there are two ways to tie in a peepsight. 

The way you've indicated involves tying a few overhand knots above and below the peep, both of which may be freely slid away from the peep to either move the peep up or down to to swap strands to correct alignment. 

I've tried this method but no matter how tight I tie those knots I've found the peep moves (down) after a few hundred shots. The way to avoid this happening is to secure the peep in the following manner:










The peep won't move up or down when tied this way. But the problem is after twisting and swapping string and strands to get the peep aligned, tying it in always knocks it right out of alignment again. And once it's tied in this way it's impossible to correct the misalignment by swapping strands.

This is why I like the T.R.U. _Speed-Nok._ After tying the peep in securely and adjusting any minor misalignment with a _Speed-Nok,_ the peep is set for the life of the string.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

I've got a 05 Switchback with the Original string and cable with 1000+ shots thru it, How much longer can it go before it starts stretching and I have all these problems


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

The above was said in jest cause after less then 50 shots my string stopped stretching and my Peep stayed,My cable did stretch thou and I did have to twist it here recently to get it back into spec,


----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

A winner's Choice will solve most all of these problems


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

*The nose knows.*

When all else fails you can do what I've been forced to resort to when I find that my peep is not aligned...While at full draw you can actually roll your string with your nose untill the peep is aligned properly. Try it! It really does work.


----------



## HuntingEd (Jun 29, 2006)

buying a "no-peep" worked for me.


----------



## Cezar11 (Jun 13, 2006)

*no-peep good.. but not and option for us scope users*

I have a no-peep and I like it.. but since I shoot a scope (only 4x).. it's really not an option... I need a clarifier peep..

i'm one of the lucky ones.. it happens that my peep rotates fine at full draw and it happens to be sitting right between the colors... ( vapor trails string )

I have a mathews lx bow and for those that don't know.. the string on these things is looooong.. ( 96 inches or so ). If I had to turn the string end 1/2 or full turn.. would I need to work that turn up to the peep in the press.. or just shoot it until the turn evens out? ( for the time I need to change the string in the next year or two..)

My other issue is that my d-loop changes position slightly on each shot to the left, therefore messing with my peep rotation more and more as I shoot.... ( my loop is tied opposite from the top to bottom ).. not a big deal to rotate it back to it's starting position after 7 or 8 shots... but it's 

I have seen posts about glueing the loop.. what kind of glue do you use for this and does the glue actually stay in place with the massive forces that firing a bow puts on the string?


----------



## Matty-NJ (Dec 5, 2003)

MikeK said:


> I'm glad you mentioned this detail as it represents the source of much confusion when this topic arises. Because there are two ways to tie in a peepsight.
> 
> The way you've indicated involves tying a few overhand knots above and below the peep, both of which may be freely slid away from the peep to either move the peep up or down to to swap strands to correct alignment.
> 
> ...



Mike, thats the same way I tie in that style of peep as well. If tying it in is knocking it out of alignment, try wrapping till you get to where the string naturally comes back together. I found that if you "pinch" the string together earlier it causes the peep to come out of alignment ever so slightly (the more you pinch the strings, the worse it throws off alignment). 

That has to be the best way to tie in the peeps with a "safety groove" though, they "aint goin' nowhere" when tied like that.


----------



## mntngrown (Sep 17, 2005)

*peep rotates 170*

Mine rotates 170 or so degrees on one of my bows, but I have it coming around OK at full draw. Is that too wierd like something else is out, or within the normal range. I bought the bow used and the string and cable look pretty new.


----------



## Elanus axillaris (Mar 17, 2006)

Another way to tweak the position is to slide your leaches or string shox up or down to cause peep rotation. Works to get the peep just right.
I am going to go to a T.R.U. Speed-Nok as mentioned earlier, seem like a great idea.


----------



## TributeHunter09 (Mar 7, 2005)

ngabowhunter said:


> careful not to take your bow out of spec. scary


adding 3 twists shouldnt take your bow out of spec..


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

If you are dealing with a single cam bow be careful twisting string. Twisting one end of the string and not the other will move your nocking point and change your setup. If you need to change more than one-half twist, do the same amount to each end of the string.


----------

